# Scupper as primary storm drain?



## PaulR (Oct 19, 2015)

I know it's allowed in residential applications. Is there a scenario where a scupper would be allowable as the primary system of roof drainage? In this case it's a very low one story building and we are looking at scuppering a smaller section of roof. There's plenty of non-paved area around the building to accommodate the water.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2015)

Welcome........


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes

1106.5 Parapet wall scupper location.

Parapet wall roof drainage scupper and overflow scupper location shall comply with the requirements of Section 1503.4 of the International Building Code.

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## north star (Oct 19, 2015)

*@ : | : @*

PaulR,

Also, ...a Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !    



*@ : | : @*


----------

